# Drunk Flight Crew Arrested



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 8, 2015)

A drunk flight crew of Latvian carrier Air Baltic has been arrested in Oslo: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/budget-flight-refused-permission-take-6216513.

Reportedly, the entire crew of two pilots and two flight attendants were arrested. However, the 737-300 in question normally has three flight attendants.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2015)

Shocking! Good thing that's never happened here, no wait....


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 9, 2015)

The first Alaskan cruise I was on had a delayed departure because the Captain's breath test came up 1.2. A new Captain had to be cleared.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Aug 9, 2015)

I would like to know who was writing the article! The phrase "the first mate" is a maritime term. I think the write meant "first officer" Where do they get these people...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 9, 2015)

I caught that too. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 10, 2015)

It's a British newspaper. Maybe that's what they call a first officer. After all, they call an engineer a driver and a conductor a guard.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 10, 2015)

No, British Airways calls them "first officer".


----------

